# Flipping Moots stem?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm just about to finalise my order for a Vamoots RSL and have noticed that a lot of the ones shown in here run a reasonably large stack of spacers under the stems. Comparing the geometry to my current bike the RSL has a 29mm shorter head tube.

I'm wondering if it is possible to simply flip a -6deg Moots stem over to become a +6deg stem or does the steerer clamp not allow this to work? 

I'm okay with some spacers under the stem but I don't want 30mm worth.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Why not get Moots to build the frame with a longer headtube?

But to answer your question, yes you can flip the stem, but the stickers will be upside down. The stickers are cheap to purchase and easily removed and reapplied though.

Get the longer headtube.

LP


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have thought about the longer head tube but the headset on the Moots should add enough height that I won't need 30mm of spacers. If I'm wrong I'll have to live with the spacers.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

You can also buy a Moots Open Trail stem instead of the Open Road. Virtually the same stem except the tube is bi-ovalized...but you can get it in a +6 rise. My new Moots (when it shows up) will have the extended height head tube and the +6 stem so that I can minimize spacers.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I ordered the +6 road stem, which apparently became a custom option.


----------

